# Just me?



## Greg_VXR (Nov 21, 2009)

Maybe just me but i bought carter iv the day it came out and i cant stop listening to it!!

Definitely lil waynes best album!

Anyone else agree?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i've only ever listened to the rebirth one, with electric guitars and drums, for that reason only :lol: it was pretty decent
nae keen on his auto tune


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Yup Carter 4 is the best of his album's, all the song's are good. There's not one I won't listen to on there, which is rare with alot of album's imo.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd agree it's got the best lyrical content.


----------

